# Hoping Freight Truck?



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 27, 2017)

I been on and off the road for 12 years now. I have always wondered about the possibility of hoping on a freight trailer at a truck stop. I feel like it could be possible to ride some of these,( I'm thinking short distance, like if stuck in a Podunk town and cant thumb a ride) though once on and going down the road your subject to stopping at weight check stations.... has anybody ever done this? iv been scoping out trailers and trucks to find a trailer thats safe to ride. don't think I'm gonna find one...


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 27, 2017)

One problem with that though, is that you don't know where you are going and you'll have to get a GPS to track where you're heading. Another thing, I kinda dislike anything that locks. I definitely don't like empty flat-beds because they don't have places to hide. I would also stay away from tank rigs, they don't give out hiding options either.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 27, 2017)

there are very few ridable options I think. I would never ride in something I may be locked into or have no escape. so I narrowed my options down to material loads like trusses, culvert tunnels, big equipment and things that will hide you but give you the ability to hop on or off and see the road markers as well.


----------



## Skit (Nov 27, 2017)

I've always wondered what would happen if you hid from the driver between the truck and the trailer and held on for dear life, maybe jumping off at a red-light or some other informal stop.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 27, 2017)

Skit said:


> I've always wondered what would happen if you hid from the driver between the truck and the trailer and held on for dear life, maybe jumping off at a red-light or some other informal stop.


same. I think you would have to be without a pack. not much room back there to be wearing a pack.
Is that a 2013 national pic in your avatar square?


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 27, 2017)

Most of the TOFCs Ive ridden have a large metal chassis to hold a couple spare tires on the underside of the trailer, and sometimes they're empty. Not sure why they wouldn't be carrying spares but for whatever reason, I've used this empty frame to hold my pack and body right up against the underside of the trailer one time when I'd been spotted and the train was being searched. I bet if you had the proper eye protection and enormous testicles you could ride a moving semi sitting in this metal frame.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Nov 27, 2017)

outlawloose said:


> Most of the TOFCs Ive ridden have a large metal chassis to hold a couple spare tires on the underside of the trailer, and sometimes they're empty. Not sure why they wouldn't be carrying spares but for whatever reason, I've used this empty frame to hold my pack and body right up against the underside of the trailer one time when I'd been spotted and the train was being searched. I bet if you had the proper eye protection and enormous testicles you could ride a moving semi sitting in this metal frame.


This stunt requires testicles so large, one might not fit in the frame without dragging your balls on the ground.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 27, 2017)

yea I totally don't believe that bs on that "thumbs up" movie.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 28, 2017)

there's refugees doing this every day of the week trying to cross from France into England - don't think many of them actually make it though........


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 28, 2017)

Impossible last friend that did is dead just from larmaie to Cheyenne. Frozen rock solid .

Here's reasons why . 
Ports and scales x Ray loads while rolling , you can't close the door behind you it has to be done from outside .

Cut the load lock ? Not only did you just cost the driver his job but you yourself just entered into highway robbery . 

Other reason ? Try and find out .


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 28, 2017)

Other reasons why are what if the driver has several drops ? Your screwed. Best to ask first I just did a 300 mile with my partner and dog . Best ride ever


----------



## Skit (Nov 29, 2017)

ROADFLOWER said:


> same. I think you would have to be without a pack. not much room back there to be wearing a pack.
> Is that a 2013 national pic in your avatar square?



No that was outside of Dillon, CO. National what anyway?


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Nov 29, 2017)

Dillon, eh? I've done I-70 often, Dillon is hugs with Silverthorne. Terrible winter driving area. Aren't the Eisenhower/Johnson tunnels around there?


Anyway. Riding between the tractor and the trailer of a semi truck is ludicrous. There are so many eyes out there from other motorists eager to report. That also goes for trying to ride on a flatbed trailer in trusses or what have you. Too many eyes.


A tractor-trailer unit on making a sharp turn limits your free space rapidly, the trailer is the second to make the turn pinning you up against the tractor. Don't nap.


I drove big trucks for years. Marijuana pee tests began. Fuck that. My ideal work of being alone and driving; gone.


So now I just drive a personal vehicle, hopefully not annoy. Travel at my expense.


I saw this article:


"A truck driver picked up an unwanted hitchhiker near Covington, Washington on Wednesday.


Washington State Patrol received reports that a man was standing between the cab and trailer of a truck driving on Route 18.

A state trooper eventually pulled over the truck and arrested the man for drug charges.

Police said the man had been hiding from gang members underneath the truck while it was parked east of Covington. When the driver got back to the truck and started driving the man jumped between the cab and the trailer."


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 29, 2017)

This thread is even more stupid than the single male / female tadpole troll . 

But it does give info and might even save someone life 


Voted STUPID because common sense prevails


----------



## Skit (Nov 30, 2017)

I didn't account for those sharp turns semi's take, very true. It never seemed like a viable option for long distances, but I threw around the possibility of it for getting out of a small town when thumbing hasn't worked. 

I'm not completely sure of their names but that sounds familiar. I could drive in those dimly lit holes in the mountains for hours, it's a shame they only take a minute or two to get through.


----------



## fallingseastar (May 10, 2018)

I heard that it is quite the way to get around in Columbia.


----------



## onethingtosay (May 7, 2019)

this might be interesting to read: Two Teen Boys Cling To Back Of Tractor Trailer On Freeway - https://www.autoblog.com/2013/08/15/two-teen-boys-cling-to-back-of-tractor-trailer-on-freeway/#close-modal
and maybe (just a suggestion) with a bit of cardboard and some spay paint make a cover for




the hole in the top there that you could "seal" yourself in with to avoid detection. of course, this would be extremely dangerous, you would be trapped, and in big trouble if detected, witch will probably happen, because:
1: the person driving will know the truck well, and notice the change
2: you are laying on a thin sheet metal roof. these tend to make loud pops when weight is applied.
3: you will probably be seen or heard climbing up into the hole, as most trucks with the hole there don't have ladders, most likely to prevent people fro stowing away there
4: you peak out to see what is going on, moving the cardboard, and alerting nearby motorists.
and 5: your screams will be easy to hear when you get frostbite from the cold metal, hit your head, get heatstroke or just get frustrated because you are stuck in traffic with nowhere to go.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 8, 2019)

Best reply ever.


----------



## onethingtosay (May 9, 2019)

thank you.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 10, 2019)

Skit said:


> " National what anyway?"


National Rainbow Gathering.... very simply put, it's a big misunderstood festival of travelers and party goers who gather in the woods once a year. I can get into what it is and what its precieved to be and what ppl use it as. It has a purpose and it's kinda a demonstration if you will. 
There is a group of ppl that call themselves "Rainbow" they are a migrant tribe of hobos leather and rubber tramps gypsys and hoods. They hold gatherings everywhere all the time across the globe called regionals and are likely to travel in pairs, groups or evan a caravans. They hold Nationals and Global gatherings once a year in undisclosed/last minute released locations. 
The reason I asked about your photo is bc it looked like a scene from the 2013 gathering i was at.... there was a double rainbow at rainbow and it was kinda funny.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (May 12, 2019)

*I actually saw a guy on a skateboard hanging on the back of a UPS truck a couple years ago on the East side of Milwaukee!!! No joke!*


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 13, 2019)

@Crazy Hobo Johnny, I have always wanted to ride a ups truck, for a couple blocks at least. Just to say I did. They make it so ez with those big steps... However I did once grab onto a trailer a pickup was pulling while riding my bike. Only made it about a block b4 he realized I was there and break checked me lol. Dummass almost lost his trailer, threw his truck kinda sideways too. I couldent help but laugh.


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (May 18, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *I actually saw a guy on a skateboard hanging on the back of a UPS truck a couple years ago on the East side of Milwaukee!!! No joke!*


Ive sat on the back porch with my skateboard a couple times when i was a young teen lmao


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (May 18, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *I actually saw a guy on a skateboard hanging on the back of a UPS truck a couple years ago on the East side of Milwaukee!!! No joke!*


I guess he wasnt Milwauking then?
(I need to quit Mildrinking)


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 18, 2019)

You know how much booze would be replaced by mushrooms once there found out to be safe!!! Seriously would you drink if you could go buy a couple caps and feel better without the dehydration effects and the sugar I take and the slow destruction of your stomach lining...


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (May 18, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> You know how much booze would be replaced by mushrooms once there found out to be safe!!! Seriously would you drink if you could go buy a couple caps and feel better without the dehydration effects and the sugar I take and the slow destruction of your stomach lining...


Well idk how safe theyd be when youre hopping a freight truck though.... lmao

No but they actually are the safest drug if youre looking at it from the perspective of how often people go to the emergency room cuz of it. There are less shroom ER visits than everything even weed. There are still risks though. Like to your mind if youre schizophrenic or something.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 19, 2019)

Agreed as fuck!!!! There definitely needs to be awareness of the risks to ppl with a history of that sort of thing in there family. In have known some kids to ignore all my warnings and they're never coming to normality again...🤤🤤🤤😢


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 19, 2019)

Joe Rogan experience #1035 Paul Stamets interview about mushrooms.


----------



## onethingtosay (Sep 5, 2019)

if you look at the botom of a tractor trailer's trailer, you can see that it has severel I beams.




in theory, with two C clamps and a hammock, clamping the two C clmps to the I beams, and stringing the hamock in between, you could ride along suspended from the underside of the truck.
this idea, however, is stupid, and I probly don't have to explain why, so I won't, unless someone asks.


----------



## LEAN (Sep 5, 2019)

I would much rather fall off a moving train then fall off a moving semi. If you dont get sucked under at least its just rocks and grass till you stop rolling, if you miss the truck wheels you gotta worry about the cars behind who are probably on their phones not expecting someone falling off the truck in front of them. LOL


----------



## onethingtosay (Sep 5, 2019)

Very true


----------



## onethingtosay (Nov 10, 2019)

Apparently, if you look in stories, at the top one [for now] about hopping freight trucks, someone saw someone else riding under a truck with a hammock.


----------



## onethingtosay (Nov 10, 2019)

The thread name is Semi-Truck Surfing in South America


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Dec 10, 2019)

A long time ago I saw a story on America's Most Wanted about a guy who escaped from prison on the underside of a truck that brought supplies to the prison. The story of his robberies is a good one also.


----------



## Tengu91 (Aug 3, 2020)

Largely unrelated to the thread, but when I was a kid (13 or 14), me and a buddy rode halfway across town on the back of an ice cream truck. This was before everyone and their mother had a cellphone of course,and thankfully most of the other drivers saw us for what we were (a couple kids having fun on a slow moving vehicle...all fun and games, right?) We only made it maybe 5 blocks before some cranky old lady dimed us out (she yelled at us, the driver slowed thinking she was trying to get his attention, and we hopped off and booked it). Still; hunkered down on a bumper and clinging to the rear handle of an ice cream truck was my first introdution to alternative travel...May the hobo god bless this entire thread. It brings back memories <3 haha


----------

